# Abbonamenti Milan 2017/2018. Le novità Premium e Corporate.



## admin (10 Luglio 2017)

Il Milan, in attesa di comunicate i prezzi degli abbonamenti per la stagione 2017/2018 ha rese note le novità per tutti i tifosi che saranno presenti a San Siro e che aderiranno all'offerta PremiumeCorportate. I tifosi presenti negli anelli rosso e arancione, potranno accedere agli Sky Box ed ai Ground Box. Inoltre, sarà possibile guardare le partite del Milan nelle tribune autorità, nella tribuna d'onore e sul palco. Nell'anello rossonero è presente anche la zona chiamata Lounge glorie club per tutti gli appassionati "tecnici" per analizzare le azioni di gioco e confrontarti con esperti. All'interno dell'area, sarà possibile seguire la partita anche sugli schermi presenti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2017)

Un appello: fate pagare di più ma includete l'Europa League!

Chi si abbona deve vedere TUTTE le partite del Milan.


Comunque belle idee


----------

